# Too much HH



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've read nothing but seven horus heresy novels in the last couple of months. my intention was to just keep reading straight through beginning to end and finally get caught up.

Just wondering if any of you have experienced this numbness feeling while reading a lot of them in a short amount of time. I want to get the next one, but I just know its going to b full of more unimaginable things done by unimaginable beings on unimaginable scales lol. I just, my brain can only handle so much of that. Everything is so extreme all the time, like every time a character is angry its like a hatred no one has ever felt before even though the last character's anger was described the same way. Too epic of an epic, maybe.

Of course I have just read straight through probably the biggest ones I think, those being the first five to be released so the horus part and the isstvaan system. Is descent of angels any more....relaxed? or is there a good one to jump to in the series that is maybe a bit more smaller scale. 

I have already read legion, first heretic, betrayer, and know no fear as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I find this with most books written in the same world tb, not necessarily the epicness you describe but the "facets" of the world. After awhile it just gets too much of the same thing, even with different authors at the helm they are all (or should be) pushing for a similar tone. Descent of Angels is very different but it's still in the same sort of world (I didn't really enjoy it, it seemed a bit rudderless tbh, not badly written, I know a lot of people hate the book but it didn't really have much drive to it).

It's very easy to get caught reading only BL books, take a break, read some non WFB fantasy rather than sci-fi. That's what I try to do, alternate between the two, keeps me from getting bored. That's my advice anyway.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

I had the same basic problem reading the Cain omnibus. I love the Cain books, they're hilarious, but you kind of have to pace yourself on them or you see a lot of the same basic patterns repeating. There's only so many ways to describe how Jourgan smells and has a bunch of skin diseases.

I understand the desire to kind of "binge read" because I do it myself. If I start in on some series of books I tend to want to read them all from start to finish, no other books interrupting. In this case, I think you're going to probably want to take a break. Read some 40K or fantasy stuff if you're into that. Go outside WH completely. If you are into StarCraft, McNeil did a pretty good job of creating a book that is largely a prequel to the first game called I, Mengsk. As I recall, it stays largely focused instead of bouncing around all over the place like much of his HH/40K work does and doesn't end 2-3 pages/paragraphs after some major battle. Might be a good place to start if you need to kind of wean yourself off WH a bit.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Over a 3 month period, I read the first 16 HH books (except for Descent and Fallen). Crazy burned out...Since then, I haven't tried to read 2 HH books in a row. For me, binge reading just ruins the details of the books for me. I pay less attention and I appreciate the different writing styles of the authors less. I've since reread every one of those 16 books just so I can truly enjoy the content.

There's so much to read out there (outside of BL) so it's not a big deal. Currently reading Sanderon's Way of Kings...good read.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I find if you break them up with some 40K then the HH is always more enjoyable.

Whilst I am always reading a book I never actually tend to 'binge' on one series as it will spoil the effect.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

unxpekted22 said:


> I've read nothing but seven horus heresy novels in the last couple of months. my intention was to just keep reading straight through beginning to end and finally get caught up.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have experienced this numbness feeling while reading a lot of them in a short amount of time. I want to get the next one, but I just know its going to b full of more unimaginable things done by unimaginable beings on unimaginable scales lol. I just, my brain can only handle so much of that. Everything is so extreme all the time, like every time a character is angry its like a hatred no one has ever felt before even though the last character's anger was described the same way. Too epic of an epic, maybe.
> 
> ...


I have a rule that I don't read more than 3 BL books in a row(the exception being if there are 2 omnibuses out such as Soul Drinkers or Space Wolves)
I usually read a few BL books, then switch to a series of manga, and then move on to either more manga, a non-BL book, or a BL book lol.
That keeps me from getting bored, though I really hate breaking up series, so I hope I can handle reading all of the HH books to date soon 1-26 + LE stuff lol


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I have a rule that I don't read more than 3 BL books in a row(the exception being if there are 2 omnibuses out such as Soul Drinkers or Space Wolves)


Exactly the same as me Scion. I find if I read beyond 3 books I get in that mindset where I'm not enjoying the books as much. I tend to break it up with historical fiction, fantasy, science fiction and graphic novels. Not to mention the many academic books during term time... the fun!


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I have a rule that I don't read more than 3 BL books in a row(the exception being if there are 2 omnibuses out such as Soul Drinkers or Space Wolves)


What happens if you break that rule :shok:


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Paceyjg said:


> What happens if you break that rule :shok:


Then I must really be enjoying the 40K/HH/ToL/WHFB books a great deal, and I am not losing anything by reading it then. So if I break it, I make sure I am getting 100% enjoyment out of the book, or I put it down and save it for later.

It also helps that I spend a shit ton of money on books every time I get paid, and I always have a few dozen books to read, so I always have my options open.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Exactly the same as me Scion. I find if I read beyond 3 books I get in that mindset where I'm not enjoying the books as much. I tend to break it up with historical fiction, fantasy, science fiction and graphic novels. Not to mention the many academic books during term time... the fun!


I'll be in the same boat man, I start school in January I believe.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Go read A Game of Thrones or Name of the Wind. Should have you desperate for some good old fashion bolter-porn in no time.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I'll be in the same boat man, I start school in January I believe.


Hopefully your be able to find your BL novels among the dust when Christmas hits for a holiday!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had the same opinion of many of the books myself. They are all writing on the same topic and no author is willing to back down. Am I expected the believe that every character knows heights of anger like no other and all are amazing. I get that we are reading about the great here's of the time bit frankly few characters have really impressed me because they are all just super crazy killing machines, at times it gets tedious. The characters are often lacking


----------

